# Genesis Children's Choir and "look ahead" question



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello everyone and Happy New Year

I am new to the Genesis library, having just downloaded it a few minutes ago.

I had previously played a MIDI piano piece and copied it over to my Genesis track

On the Genesis track I set the delay time in Logic Pro Xo's Inspector tab to -350.0ms as instructed on the Audiobro video tutorial 
I then engaged the look ahead function

However, when playing it to a 4/4 kick drum, it still seems a bit off

Am I hearing things or is it slightly off?

Thank you for any advice you can give me about this

*Genesis settings:*







*Here is the MIDI data:*







*Audio:

*


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 9, 2021)

Genesis is hitting early...or late...but definitely not on the beat. It sounds early because it was cut off on the initial note.

I don't use it like that at all. I am not in Logic, and while I am sure there are some differences...in Nuendo, I play it live and then set the clock back like between -75 to -120ms. Or you can nudge the notes to the left, heh. And I don't fool with the look ahead button that I remember.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 9, 2021)

JonSolo said:


> Genesis is hitting early...or late...but definitely not on the beat. It sounds early because it was cut off on the initial note.
> 
> I don't use it like that at all. I am not in Logic, and while I am sure there are some differences...in Nuendo, I play it live and then set the clock back like between -75 to -120ms. Or you can nudge the notes to the left, heh. And I don't fool with the look ahead button that I remember.


I actually heard back from Audiobro and they informed me that the look ahead function is basically for the staccato notes so, I ended up nudging notes to the left -- however, the first note is still a bit off so I think I will have to have my project begin on bar 2 instead of bar 1 so I can nudge the first note to the left

Thank you


----------

